# Neue Scsi Festplatte



## RicRom (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo ich werd mir bald eine neue Platte zulegen. Jetzt die frage ich hab bisher einen ganz normalen PC mit ner IDE Festplatte, was brauch ich nun alles neu neben der Scsi Platte um sie zum laufen zu bringen ?
Ich glaub nen Scsi Controller, aber vielleicht sonst noch was ? Könnt ihr mir da ein bestimmtes Produkt empfehlen ?


----------



## blubber (26. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wenn dein Mainboard nicht von Haus aus SCSI unterstützt, brauchst du einen SCSI Kontroller. Das wars.

bye


----------



## RicRom (28. Juli 2003)

Alles klar.
Muss ich mal nachschauen, danke.

Rick


----------

